# Breakless-ja oder nein?



## FleXXX (22. Januar 2009)

Jo moi mich interessiert ma ob ihr baim BMX breakless fährt !
Ich fänd auch cool pro und contra Gründe zu haben......
Also fahrt ihr breakless oder nicht - warum ??????


----------



## qam (22. Januar 2009)

ich häte auch gärn bro und kondra gründe.
kondra gründe für mit ohne breaks fahren is extrem gut!!

Wie ich mich überall einmische. Dreist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (22. Januar 2009)

is heute aber echt krass....
wie wärs mit ner umfrage ?


----------



## L_AIR (22. Januar 2009)

******* verdammt es heißt BRAKELESS nicht BREAKLESS, das Wort breakless ist brainless und macht mich breathless


----------



## paule_p2 (22. Januar 2009)

www.breakless.de


----------



## qam (22. Januar 2009)

4, ach nein, jetzt sogar 5 Antworten, aber nicht auf seine Frage!
Woran könnte das liegen?

So mal am Rande... Rechtsfüßer grinden meist auf der rechten oder linken Seite?


----------



## Caracal (22. Januar 2009)

FleXXX schrieb:


> Jo moi mich interessiert ma ob ihr baim BMX breakless fährt !
> Ich fänd auch cool pro und contra Gründe zu haben......
> Also fahrt ihr breakless oder nicht - warum ??????



Auf das behinderte Deutsch in der Fragestellung wurde ja schon hingewiesen., daher zum Thema:

Ich fahre mit VR-Bremse, weil

- ich sie gerade für Anfängersachen wie Trackstands brauche und
- ich mit meinem Rad teilweise auch mal ein bisschen fahren muss um dort hin zu gelangen, wo ich üben möchte und es mir mit zumindest einer Bremse dabei wohler ist (aus ähnlichem Grund fahre ich auch ein Rad mit etwas längerem Oberrohr (19,1")).


----------



## RISE (22. Januar 2009)

Bei Street ist es in Ordnung, hab keine Probleme damit, im engen Park voller Skateboarder und Kinder wär eine Bremse schon nicht schlecht. Man muss es aber selbst wissen. Würde ich nicht schön länger fahren und ein paar Sachen abschätzen können, würde ich die Bremse sofort wieder ranbauen. 
Für den Anfang würd ich zumindest hinten eine montieren, ist sicherer.


----------



## Lapin Kulta (22. Januar 2009)

war dienstag mit 2 kumpels in der halle in mühlhausen,alle 3 brakeless
dann hat uns da son typ gefragt warum wir keine bremse haben und er hätte das hier noch nie gesehn°°

ich fahr breakless weil meine bremse kacke war und mich gestresst hat,find aber brakeless waren auch geiler ,weil mann besser lernt sein fahrrad durch seine eigene kraft 
und gewichtsverlagerung etc. zu steuern , zb. tailtaps und manuals und all solche geschichten. ab und zu wünsch ich mir schon ne bremse  nicht der skater wegen eher wegen der andern breakless fahrer ^^
fahre mit meinem aber auch täglich im strassenverkehr zur schule etc. auch längere strecken landstrasse. bisher ohne probleme. polizei hat mich mal angehalten weil ich ne einbahnstrasse lang bin , hat aber weder wegen fehlender bremse noch wegem lichts irgendetwas gesagt.


----------



## gmozi (22. Januar 2009)

Brakeless fährt man aus ÜBERZEUGUNG, und nicht, wie es viel zu viele praktizieren, weil es cool und trendy ist.
Ohne Bremse zu fahren ist nur etwas für Fortgeschrittene, die ihr Bike schon in nahezu jeder Situation unter Kontrolle haben, und nicht erst noch lernen müssen, wie man Tailtaps mit Pedaldruck macht, oder Manuals nur mit dem Körper ausbalanciert.
Ohne Bremse lernt man ganz bestimmt nicht schneller! Denn immerhin wird man sich da gerade am Anfang viel öfter NICHT auf dem Rad befinden als mit Bremse. Sprich weniger Fahrzeit = weniger Erfolg ;-)

Am schlimmsten find ich eigentlich die Fahrer, die sich einfach die Bremse abschrauben und fertig. Einfach dran lassen und nicht benutzen! Sieht viel besser aus und man ist keine Gefahr für Andere. Wenn man Brakeless aus Überzeugung fährt, kauft man sich auch nen Rahmen ohne Bremsaufnahme, denn nur die sind wirklich schön.
In einem solchen Fall erwarte ich aber auch von dem Fahrer, dass er Geschwindigkeiten und Entfernungen richtig einschätzen kann, und nicht erst mit dem Fuß bremst, um dann nen paar Meter weiter wieder zu kurbeln, weil er zu viel gebremst hat .... lächerlich sowas.

Sorry für die vll. harte worte ... war heute nen echt besch. Rad-Tag: 3 x Kette gerissen + 1 Platten.


----------



## RISE (23. Januar 2009)

Ey, ich hab meine Bremse auch einfach abgebaut und hab Sockel dran... Aber nur, weil ich das Kabel zu weit abgeschnitten hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dnoizer (23. Januar 2009)

Und ich war bisher nur zu faul meine, nachdem ich meinen Rahmen
gelackt hatte, wieder anzubauen. Kommt aber die Tage wieder dran,
stehe nicht so auf brakeless.


----------



## Stirni (23. Januar 2009)

gmozi schrieb:


> Ohne Bremse zu fahren ist nur etwas für Fortgeschrittene



Gabor hat sich auch einfach seine bremse abgeschraubt,is losgedüst und fands viel besser,direkt von anfang an.er hat sehr sehr schnell alles gelernt!als er angefangen hat,war ich besser und jetzt siehstes ja selber


----------



## gmozi (23. Januar 2009)

^^ Das ist ja nun ne individuelle Sache. Es geht in meinem Posting aber eher um eine allgemeine Aussage. Und die lautet "Brakeless ist nichts für Anfänger".


----------



## qam (23. Januar 2009)

Wie willst du das wissen wenn du garkein Anfänger bist?


----------



## Lizard.King (23. Januar 2009)

gmozi schrieb:


> Ohne Bremse lernt man ganz bestimmt nicht schneller! Denn immerhin wird man sich da gerade am Anfang viel öfter NICHT auf dem Rad befinden als mit Bremse. Sprich weniger Fahrzeit = weniger Erfolg ;-)
> 
> Wenn man Brakeless aus Überzeugung fährt, kauft man sich auch nen Rahmen ohne Bremsaufnahme, denn nur die sind wirklich schön.
> 
> in einem solchen Fall erwarte ich aber auch von dem Fahrer, dass er Geschwindigkeiten und Entfernungen richtig einschätzen kann, und nicht erst mit dem Fuß bremst, um dann nen paar Meter weiter wieder zu kurbeln, weil er zu viel gebremst hat .... lächerlich sowas.



sorry aber das ist alles bullshit.
wenn du wissen willst warum, lern fahren!


----------



## RISE (23. Januar 2009)

Weil er bestimmt schon ein paar Jahre fährt. Außerdem definiert sich das Wort Anfänger hier nicht im Sinne von keine Tricks können, sondern von keine Radkontrolle haben. 
Irgendwann weiß man ja, wie man reagiert, wie das Rad reagiert und kann Situationen besser abschätzen. 
Deswegen fahren auch so viele 18 - 25jährige mit dem Auto gegen den Baum, weil sie sich überschätzen und auch brakeless unterwegs sein wollen. Beim BMX ist es das gleiche, nur mit viel weniger Toten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benh00re (23. Januar 2009)

ich fahr jetzt schon 24stunden breakless und mein körper gibt langsam auf


----------



## qam (23. Januar 2009)

Um die Bäume, die dabei draufgehen, kümmert sich mal wieder niemand!


----------



## FleXXX (23. Januar 2009)

jo danke leute dass ihr so viel geschriebn habt bin mir jez auch sicher, dass ich die hinterradbremse ersma dran lasse, weil ichs nicht so gut finde, wenn man nach ner landung sich ersma krum machn muss damit man bremsen kann  
außerdem fahr ich auch ers sail 3 monaten be em iks


----------



## qam (23. Januar 2009)

Jo, danke dir, dass du so wenig geschrieben hast. :kotz:
Ich bin mir jetzt ziemlich sicher, dass du einfach keine Ahnung von der deutschen Sprache hast.
Ich finds deine Posts nicht gut weil meine Faust dann komischerweise von meinem Monitor angezogen wird und naja... der war ja nicht ganz billig! 
Sprichst du auch erst seit 3 Monaten Deutsch? 
Ich hoffe die Smileys konnten dir beim verstehen des Textes helfen!


----------



## gmozi (23. Januar 2009)

Lizard.King schrieb:


> sorry aber das ist alles bullshit.
> wenn du wissen willst warum, lern fahren!



Und Du lern Argumentieren. Anderer Leuts Aussagen als Bullshit zu bezeichnen, ohne weitere Ausführung ist schon ziemlich arm.


----------



## Bampedi (23. Januar 2009)

â¬: schon gut..


----------



## qam (23. Januar 2009)

Nur weil du keine Gedanken lesen kannst!


----------



## Lizard.King (23. Januar 2009)

gmozi schrieb:


> Und Du lern Argumentieren. Anderer Leuts Aussagen als Bullshit zu bezeichnen, ohne weitere Ausführung ist schon ziemlich arm.



deine smileys sind arm du pfosten.


----------



## Stirni (23. Januar 2009)

immer mit der ruhe unzo


----------



## Lizard.King (23. Januar 2009)

langsam muss es mal raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (24. Januar 2009)

--


----------

